
Could it be time to deny white men the franchise? - forrestbrazeal
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.za/shelley-garland/could-it-be-time-to-deny-white-men-the-franchise_a_22036640/
======
gamechangr
This is click bate.

Opinion piece that doesn't even define a clear objective...for example....

"the denial of the vote to white men for 20 years (just less than a
generation) WOULD GO SOME WAY to seeing a decline in the influence of
reactionary and neo-liberal ideology in the world"

So changing a number of countries elected officials for 20 years WOULD GO SOME
WAY to ....influence"

Worthless - I want my 3 minutes back

